# HOWTO: FreeBSD Desktop - Part 18 - Global Dashboard



## vermaden (Mar 20, 2019)

I would like to share HOWTO in 𝐅𝐫𝐞𝐞𝐁𝐒𝐃 𝐃𝐞𝐬𝐤𝐭𝐨𝐩 series about fonts and frameworks.

*FreeBSD Desktop - Part 18 - Global Dashboard*








						FreeBSD Desktop – Part 18 – Configuration – Global Dashboard
					

Many times I have found myself watching the various ‘debug’ commands like top/ps/mount/df or various log files like /var/log/messages or /var/log/automount.log when I thought something …




					vermaden.wordpress.com
				




You may also like earlier articles in the series.

FreeBSD Desktop – Part 1 – Simplified Boot
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 2 – Install
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 3 – X11 Window System
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 4 – Key Components – Window Manager
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 5 – Key Components – Status Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 6 – Key Components – Task Bar
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 7 – Key Components – Wallpaper Handling
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 8 – Key Components – Application Launcher
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 9 – Key Components – Keyboard/Mouse Shortcuts
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 10 – Key Components – Locking Solution
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 11 – Key Components – Blue Light Spectrum Suppress
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 12 – Configuration – Openbox
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 13 – Configuration – Dzen2
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 14 – Configuration – Tint2
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 15 – Configuration – Fonts & Frameworks
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 16 – Configuration – Pause Any Application
FreeBSD Desktop – Part 17 – Automount Removable Media
Regards.


----------

